# Skyline Game



## Niftbox (Dec 5, 2019)

It's simple, you pit two or more city skylines against each-other the next person answers and does the same, it's a chain. You do not answer your own battles. And this has nothing to do with street level or quality of life ONLY SKYLINES in your personal opinion!

I'll start it off:

Hartford CT or Kansas City MO?


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Kansas City.

I'll continue, I guess:
Calgary or Seattle?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Seattle.

Shanghai or New York?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NY

Chicago or Boston?


----------



## Niftbox (Dec 5, 2019)

Yellow Fever said:


> NY
> 
> Chicago or Boston?


Chicago by quite a bit

Los Angeles or Houston?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

LA since it has more condo towers in downtown while there is none in Houston if i"m right.

HK or NYC?


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

Yellow Fever said:


> LA since it has more condo towers in downtown while there is none in Houston if i"m right.
> 
> HK or NYC?


New York City. Much better variety of architecture, more iconic towers, and better quality overall. Hong Kong has a better setting, but the hundreds of uninspired condo towers detract from the skyline for me.

London or Moscow


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thorondor said:


> London or Moscow


Moscow for its supertalls but London's skyline is getting taller and bigger and will soon be in the same tier as the top level NA cities.

Vancouver or Portland?


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Vancouver by far. Portland is sort of cute but not very big, and only average in terms of being interesting or attractive. Vancouver is very large for that size city and very unique for a midsized NA city. Sorry Portland. 

How about Kuala Lumpur or Melbourne?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Melbourne. Kuala Lumpur is a bit spread out and messy.

Umm . . . Jakarta or Manila?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> Umm . . . Jakarta or Manila?


Umm...a tie? 

Toronto or Melbourne?


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Yellow Fever said:


> Umm...a tie?
> 
> Toronto or Melbourne?


Very close but Toronto, mainly because of the CN Tower

Chicago or Kuala Lumpur?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Chicago

Pittsburgh or Minneapolis?


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

isaidso said:


> Chicago
> 
> Pittsburgh or Minneapolis?


Pittsburgh, coming out through the tunnels and seeing the bridges and buildings "exploding" suddenly in front of you was truly something to behold. Especially if you were there for the first time coming from the southern direction, with the ridge blocking the downtown until at the very end. 

New Orleans or St. Louis?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Tie again.

Tokyo or Seoul?


----------



## Braudian88 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^
> Tie again.
> 
> Tokyo or Seoul?


Tokyo because it's very organic and not as repetitive as seoul and its housing blocks.

Mexico City or Sao Paulo?


----------



## Niftbox (Dec 5, 2019)

@DalianG.M. said:


> Tokyo because it's very organic and not as repetitive as seoul and its housing blocks.
> 
> Mexico City or Sao Paulo?


Sao Paulo, it's a little more unique and more buildings

San Francisco or Seattle?


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Close but San Francisco. The new supertall Salesforce tower is an awesome addition and finally makes it taller than Seattle. Plus it seems like the CBD is larger and denser.

How about Philadelphia or Sydney?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sydney for its skyline is larger and denser.

HK or Shanghai?


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting comparation, Philadelphia have some very recognizable buildings like the One Liberty Place, but Sydney skyline looks more extensive and harmonius

so, i chose Sydney

Buenos Aires or Rio de Janeiro?


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> HK or Shanghai?


HK by about 0.0000001 points. I don't expect this to last.



la_parca said:


> Buenos Aires or Rio de Janeiro?


Buenos Aires.

Dallas or Atlanta?


----------



## Niftbox (Dec 5, 2019)

DZH22 said:


> HK by about 0.0000001 points. I don't expect this to last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atlanta but not by much, the surrounding forest and pointy architecture make it more unique.

San Diego CA or Tampa FL?


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

San Diego. Quite close, but I went with it because it has more high-rises. Both would look great with more infill.

I do wish my home city would build taller.

Frankfurt or Osaka?


----------



## Niftbox (Dec 5, 2019)

LivinAWestLife said:


> San Diego. Quite close, but I went with it because it has more high-rises. Both would look great with more infill.
> 
> I do wish my home city would build taller.
> 
> Frankfurt or Osaka?


Frankfurt for elevation, beautiful towers, Osaka is no slouch though, on par with many mid-tier NA cities.

Shenzhen or Chicago?


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

Chicago for its vast architectural variety.

St. Louis or Baltimore?


----------



## WibblyWobbly (Jul 17, 2012)

Baltimore, St Louis has it's iconic arch and some great post-modern but something about Baltimore appeals to me, the age of the buildings and the history there is somewhat richer.

Brisbane or Miami?


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Niftbox said:


> Frankfurt for elevation, beautiful towers, Osaka is no slouch though, on par with many mid-tier NA cities.
> 
> Shenzhen or Chicago?


Shenzhen for its “otherworldliness”



WibblyWobbly said:


> Baltimore, St Louis has it's iconic arch and some great post-modern but something about Baltimore appeals to me, the age of the buildings and the history there is somewhat richer.
> 
> Brisbane or Miami?


Brisbane


Dubai or London?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

London

Singapore or KL?


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Singapore - I find its skyline far more appealing as a whole than Kuala Lumpur, even though the Petronas twins are magnificent.

Beijing or Tokyo?


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> Singapore - I find its skyline far more appealing as a whole than Kuala Lumpur, even though the Petronas twins are magnificent.
> 
> Beijing or Tokyo?


Tokyo, it develops at its own pace without having to shout it out, yet you feel a palpable dynamics of progress.

Wuhan or Chongqing?


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Kadzman said:


> Tokyo, it develops at its own pace without having to shout it out, yet you feel a palpable dynamics of progress.
> 
> Wuhan or Chongqing?


Chongqing since it reminds me of Manhattan 

Shanghai or Dubai?


----------



## Niftbox (Dec 5, 2019)

Jay said:


> Chongqing since it reminds me of Manhattan
> 
> Shanghai or Dubai?


Man, this is a tough one. Tie. But I'll give the edge to Dubai for having the tallest building on Earth.

Frankfurt or Moscow?


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Frankfurt, Moscow have taller buildings but for some reason i prefer Frankfurt

Johanesbourg vs Caracas


----------



## Laurensvdv (Nov 8, 2017)

la_parca said:


> Frankfurt, Moscow have taller buildings but for some reason i prefer Frankfurt
> 
> Johanesbourg vs Caracas


Joburg without a doubt.

Rotterdam vs warsaw


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

^^ You joined over two years ago and this is the first thing you've ever said? What was the point of registering if you weren't planning on saying anything? :lol:

Not trying to lurker shame; it just seems funny...


----------



## Niftbox (Dec 5, 2019)

Laurensvdv said:


> Joburg without a doubt.
> 
> Rotterdam vs warsaw


Warsaw 

Portland vs Baltimore?


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Niftbox said:


> Warsaw
> 
> Portland vs Baltimore?


Baltimore has the edge for having much more character in its skyline.

Addis Ababa or Nairobi?


----------



## Laurensvdv (Nov 8, 2017)

Nouvellecosse said:


> ^^ You joined over two years ago and this is the first thing you've ever said? What was the point of registering if you weren't planning on saying anything?
> 
> Not trying to lurker shame; it just seems funny...


I have 2 accounts and i forgot that i was logged into this one lol


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Kadzman said:


> Baltimore has the edge for having much more character in its skyline.
> 
> Addis Ababa or Nairobi?




Nairobi, more towers, nice layering.


Kiev or Astana?


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Is a hard choice, Astana have taller skyscrapers but Kiev have better density

i chose Astana


----------

